# Can't edit profile pic or sig???



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

Anyone else having issues editing their signature or profile picture?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Parts of the site that are regularly served (postbit and signature are repeated with every post) have their HTML rendering cached by the forum. It could take minutes to hours to refresh these updates.

If you see it in the settings, then just give the update some time.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Do you still have trouble?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

I tried last night, all that happens is that the page loads after I save changes and goes to all whitr


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

What avatar do you want? I'll look into it, but in the meantime I can try changing it manually.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

So it appears that I got the avatar working (that one was my fault, didn't realize profile picture and avatar picture were two different things :S) but I'm having issues with getting my signature do edit.

I'm just trying to place a link to my journal for my 75 there, am I doing it wrong? I'm just writing "75 gallon - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/99065-hybridherps-75-monster-planted-tank.html" in the box and when I press save all that loads is a blank white page.

Idk if it makes a difference but I am using safari.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

I was just going ask this also... 

i'm trying to remove my old sig. and I click update and it goes to a blank page and then nothing.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

HybridHerp, I've updated your signature. You should see it in the 4th post of this thread. I guess your other posts didn't have the "Show your signature" checked.


h4n, yours has been deleted.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

Tugg said:


> HybridHerp, I've updated your signature. You should see it in the 4th post of this thread. I guess your other posts didn't have the "Show your signature" checked.
> 
> h4n, yours has been deleted.


I'm on mobile ATM so I'll check later but thanks!


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

I noticed when clicking preview for the new signature, it looks fine but when i click save the screen goes blank at this url: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/profile.php?do=updatesignature

is this something that i need to retry a few times?


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

hello?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry, I missed your original post. I'm going to forward this on to the APC admins. I just tried to update mine and got a 500 error: meaning that the PHP script crashed for some reason.

Until this is fixed, people can just post what they want their updated sig to be in this thread, and I'll use the mod control panel to update them manually.


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Tugg! Very much obliged!

I would like my signature deleted for now.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

What signature?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

The signature editing page has been updated by the APC admins. Users should be able to save their changes on their own again.


----------

